# [EOM] These spells that have me beat



## Dave Blewer (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, I have successfully converted 22 potions fetishes (natural scrolls) and scrolls from my new campaign to Elements of Magic and generally I am very happy with the system.

However the following spells have me beat:

*Soften Earth and stone* I think that this should be variation on Polymorph Earth and that maybe a side effect of the Mud element should be a movement hindering effect.

*Summon Natures Ally * I think that this is easily fixed with a list that Summons Animal, Beast or Plant.  But I am feeling too lazy or tired to put one together right now  

*Summon Swarm * The easiest way of doing this I suppose is using Evoke Area Biomatter and spreading the damage out over several rounds... What does everybody think?


----------



## scholz (Feb 2, 2003)

I think the soften earth and stone seems a logical application of the polymorph element spell, and it would be a minor change in type.

----------------------------------------

As to the summon animal. In my campaign I've gotten rid of the Outsider category (there are no outer planes in my game), and made the various summon, banish, bind spells tied to a (creature) type (the various outsiders, demons, devils, etc.. are all individual creature categories).  By making the summon and other similar spells affect a creature type, it is easy to simulate a number of druid and ranger spells.

So Summon Animal works well to simulate Summon Nature's Ally. 
I think Summon Vermin, might be a way to deal with Summon Swarm . Then have a HD equivalent to the size of the swarm  (1 HD = 1 5x5ft square?). That seems reasonable to me. 

Steve


----------

